# US Ipad in Canada? Will it work?



## Insp Gadget (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of running across the border and grabbing a 16gb WIFI Ipad, but my wife says it won;t work with Itunes because it was bought in the USA. She mentioned a friend of hers bought an Ipod touch and it doesn't connect to Itunes in Canada.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Insp Gadget said:


> I'm thinking of running across the border and grabbing a 16gb WIFI Ipad, but my wife says it won;t work with Itunes because it was bought in the USA. She mentioned a friend of hers bought an Ipod touch and it doesn't connect to Itunes in Canada.


It won't work with iBooks I don't think without a US credit card. 

For the iTunes store, you just have to switch accounts on the device or in iTunes.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

That is entirely false. The only issue you might have is with a US purchased 3G model as it uses a new sim card type. Even that shouldn't be an issue as any Canadian carrier that wants to support the iPad with 3G will have to adopt the new card type as well.

iTunes will play just fine with a US purchased iPod Touch or iPad.

Of course this is only conjecture but there is no reason why iTunes won't play nice with the device.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

According to Apple's web site (footnote 1):



> iBooks is available only in the U.S.


But I've read a few rumours that Apple was working with publishers to secure content for other countries. I can't remember where though. Plus I have a USA iPhone and it works just fine in Canada with the Canadian iTunes Store.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I've never heard of that. afaik the ipod hardware is the same no matter where in NA you get it. The only reason iPhones are not able to be bought from the states and brought here is because the phone part is locked to a carrier. 

The good luck will be in actually *getting* an ipad this weekend.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

The wifi iPad will work just as well as an iPod Touch bought in the US does. There is nothing to lock you into a carrier with the wifi version.


----------



## Olpucker (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay so maybe somebody can help me get this straight.
If I buy an ipad from the US come home to Canada and use a Canadian itunes account without an ipad update(as it is not released yet), can I put my music, videos and photos on it?

Simpler version: Can I load the darn thing up from day one with a canadian itunes account?


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Olpucker said:


> Simpler version: Can I load the darn thing up from day one with a canadian itunes account?


Yes


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Bottom line: the OP's wife (and the wife's friend) are both completely wrong.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

If I have a U.S iTunes account set up will I be able to buy books from iBooks?


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

jenb said:


> If I have a U.S iTunes account set up will I be able to buy books from iBooks?


yes, as long as you have an american credit card OR you're using iTunes gift cards.
a Canadian credit card will NOT work with an American iTunes account.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

MattOnDemand said:


> yes, as long as you have an american credit card OR you're using iTunes gift cards.


More specifically, USA iTunes gift cards. Canadian iTunes gift cards cannot be used for purchases in the US store just like Canadian credit cards do not work.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Bottom line: the OP's wife (and the wife's friend) are both completely wrong.


Then with that self assured tone: then you won't mind helping out this guy?

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipad-apple-tablet/85683-canadian-app-store-not-available.html


----------

